# Marine Escapes Death....Barely (Photos/Story)



## Boondocksaint375 (May 19, 2008)

Talk about lucky!*

Dramatic photos show a Marine's narrow escape from death Sunday while facing insurgent gunfire in Afghanistan.*
                                      The Marine, part of the 24th Marine Expeditionary Unit (MEU), was exchanging gunfire with Taliban fighters near Garmser in Afghanistan's Helmand Province when a Reuters photographer captured the soldier's very close call.


                                   A series of six photos show the Marine, wearing a T-shirt and fatigues but no combat helmet, ducking as insurgent gunfire tears through the top of a mud wall he's using for cover. Remarkably, the Marine escaped the gunfight without injury.

“The insurgents are finding that every time they engage with the Marines, they lose,” Col. Peter Petronzio, commander of the 24th MEU, said in a statement issued May 10. “The Marines are gaining ground every day and securing more of the routes through the district. The support we have received from our allied partners has contributed to our many successes thus far.” 


                                                  The Garmser district has been the center of a joint operation of U.S. and British troops designed to put pressure on Taliban insurgents, Agence France-Presse reports.
                                   Troops have targeted this region on the Pakistan border that has served as a route for supplies and reinforcements for insurgents since April 28.
                                   "Definitely they are putting resistance in the area because Garmser is very important for them," Gen. Carlos Branco, a spokesman for NATO's International Security Assistance Force, told the AFP.
                                   "Garmser is a planning, staging and logistics hub. Once lost it will mean a severe defeat for them," he told the agency. "That is why they are reinforcing with insurgents coming from other places, both north and south."
                                   Branco told the AFP that the insurgents had suffered "heavy" losses.


----------



## moobob (May 19, 2008)

Glad to hear he's ok.


----------



## Ex3 (May 19, 2008)

"Where's you helmet, boy???"  

That was too close!  Glad he's okay.


----------



## Gypsy (May 19, 2008)

That's one lucky Marine.  Bet he won't do that again...


----------



## JBS (May 19, 2008)

That was the Gunny telling him to get a farking haircut.


----------



## tova (May 19, 2008)

Damn! Glad he's safe!


----------



## Gypsy (May 19, 2008)

JoeBlackSpade said:


> That was the Gunny telling him to get a farking haircut.



LOL!  Why am I laughing...that's probably true.


----------



## bayonet14 (May 19, 2008)

*Whew!*

I am sure Master  Guns will dig in that Devil Dogs back side soon enough....

Just dam glad he put his head down!


----------



## SpazDave (Jun 10, 2008)

Happy to hear he's all good.


----------



## pardus (Jun 10, 2008)

Lucky man.

Helmet and eye protection!  :cool:


----------



## Bco1-3 (Jun 10, 2008)

That dude doesn't need a helmet, they wasted the bullet with his name on it. 



Boondocksaint375 said:


> ...*Col. Peter Petronzio*, commander of the 24th MEU...



CHRIST! I remember when he was a noobish Captain. One of the two best skippers I ever had. It's good to see my beloved Corps is being ably lead.


----------



## ROS (Jun 10, 2008)

That Marine was touched. Period.


----------



## Minuteman1636 (Jul 10, 2008)

The good lord had his hand on that Marines shoulder that day. 

Damn that was close! :eek:


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Jul 10, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Helmet and eye protection! :cool:


 
They were more than likely in stand down mode and started to recieve fire so he just grabed his bang stick and started to return fire like Marines do. 

Glad he is ok...... but damn is he going to recieve a ration of shit for dropping his rifle at the end.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 10, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> They were more than likely in stand down mode and started to recieve fire so he just grabed his bang stick and started to return fire like Marines do.
> 
> Glad he is ok...... but damn is he going to recieve a ration of shit for dropping his rifle at the end.



If you look at the pictures, you can see two more Marines in the background. Both with out protective equipment... I think your 100% right, they were more then likly on down time and got hit with some SA fire... I would think it would fall on the leadership, for telling them to down grade their protective equipment. 

Thats if they were told to do so...

Glad the Marine is okay!;)


----------



## Scotth (Jul 10, 2008)

Glad he is ok.  Funny but after he saw the pictures I doubt he really needed his Gunny or anyone else to remind him about the importance for helmets and eye protection.


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Jul 10, 2008)

SgtUSMC8541 said:


> They were more than likely in stand down mode and started to recieve fire so he just grabed his bang stick and started to return fire like Marines do.
> 
> *Glad he is ok...... but damn is he going to recieve a ration of shit for dropping his rifle at the end.*




Dude, I thought the same exact fucking thing! LMMFAO!


----------



## car (Jul 10, 2008)

Hoo-rah, Devil Dog!

Now, go git yer damned helmet!


----------

